# Crazy UrQ rally pics



## Heksi (Dec 13, 1999)

Found from http://www.urquattro.at


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Crazy UrQ rally pics (Heksi)*

Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Crazy UrQ rally pics (Sir Biggz)*

Those must have been one of the rallies I heard about where someone found a fingertip in the rear spoiler. Some "Brave" guy trying to touch the car as it flies by.


----------



## Adam15322 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Crazy UrQ rally pics (Harold)*

Thats crazy. I really want to see one of them in real life. I heard the sport quattros where shorter than the regular quattros. How much shorter are they? In the pics it looks pritty significant.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Crazy UrQ rally pics (Adam15322)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam15322* »_I heard the sport quattros where shorter than the regular quattros. How much shorter are they? In the pics it looks pritty significant.

They are 32 cm (a tad over 1') shorter than the regular Urq/CGT wheelbase


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Crazy UrQ rally pics (Heksi)*

My Audi love affair started with the Ur-Quattro/Sport Quattro when I was a kid, great memories.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Crazy UrQ rally pics (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_My Audi love affair started with the Ur-Quattro/Sport Quattro when I was a kid, great memories.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mine started way before that, it was when my dad got a new Reseda Green 1977 100LS as a company car (I was 3.5 y.o. at the time) It looks exactly like Heksi's car!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Crazy UrQ rally pics (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_My Audi love affair started with the Ur-Quattro/Sport Quattro when I was a kid, great memories.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me too, i still remember the street where i saw the last one on the road.


----------

